# Mobile phones in Greece



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

Use wondered what the easiest route of using a mobile phone whilst living in Greece is. I understand from friends who live there that it is difficult to get a contract phone there if you are not a Greek citizen. I wondered if anyone has any hints and tips or suggestions of cheap pay as you go networks there. I am guessing it would be best to take an unlocked mobile with ?!


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

Go with WIND, cheap,


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks true lies, would you agree that pay as you go is best option/only option available?


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi KefiClaire, yes most of the locals have this, and it's very affordable and hassle free, in fact i bought a used phone for 15e and a sim-card for 12 or 15 in one of streets in Athens, went to a news stand for a prepay card, for what ever amount you like, all done in about 20 mi.


----------



## xxxxxxJimmy 360 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi KefiClaire. 

What true lies said about wind is quite true they are pretty cheap, but i'm not to sure if the signal is a bit patchy if your not on main land. Looking at your name i'd say your going to an Island. I live there and have a pay monthly smart phone with vodafone. Free calls to anyone on the same network shed loads of internet on it, in fact don't think i can use it in a month. 2 meg camera and so on. 22 euros a month and 20 euros of that is credit. I'm happy with it and it wasn't difficult at all to set up... Slightly long winded if anything.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Basically u have limited options. Post paid is cheaper than prepaid !
If u r going to be living there, I don't see why it would be difficult to get post paid contract. Unless u r planing to be illegal in the country ...

Regarding prepaid :
1. Wind
2. Cosmote
3. Vodafone 

I find Vodafone way more expensive ...


----------



## lostworld69 (Jun 19, 2013)

true lies said:


> Hi KefiClaire, yes most of the locals have this, and it's very affordable and hassle free, in fact i bought a used phone for 15e and a sim-card for 12 or 15 in one of streets in Athens, went to a news stand for a prepay card, for what ever amount you like, all done in about 20 mi.


hey i need a phone , would yo mind telling me where you got it ?


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

If you are dountown Athens you will see vendors selling phones and sim-cards, also many Wind locations.


----------



## lostworld69 (Jun 19, 2013)

sorry to ask agian but where downtwon exaclty , omonia, syntagma, ? what time at best?


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

Aftternoon, one block off of syntagma, ask any of the ladies in a periptero.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I agree that the 3 best options are : wind, cosmote, voderphone. If coverage is about the same, choose the one most of your contacts are using as that will be the cheapest option. 
As for contract difficulty, this is more a case of registering each number to a person and address, so shouldn't be too difficult- also even vague aquantances probably won't mind putting one in there name if you don't pay bills at your house to prove address.
Although offers change regularly, I still find using an international phone card in a phone box the cheapest way to call UK when I'm not at home, and text offers rarely cover abroad.


----------



## Vasiliskrin (Sep 2, 2013)

I would say that the 2 best options would be Vodafone and Cosmote although Cosmote's network coverage is sometimes really bad...


----------

